# Looking for D&D game in San Diego Ca.



## Asmodeous_9th (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm looking for people to play D&D with in San Diego. 2nd or 3rd edition, doesn't matter. Me and my wife want to join a serious group. Preferably a more mature crowd who wants to play on a weekly or bi-weekly basis. 

 I'm am willing to dm if necessary but would prefer to join an ongoing group instead.


----------

